# CQHAM.RU

## amsatuser

.
  (.)     ,          110    .            :
1.        (144, 430 )?
2. ()       ,  ?
3.     ?
   .
73!  UX8ZA

----------


## R9LZ

!
 ,        .
    :
1.   .    ,    (  )       46 - 855 .
 ,   -  / - . 
2.     - ,  QAM-.   8 ,    (MPEG-2),    8  .
3.  46 - 855.

----------


## ur3ilf

.       - .                   .        .        SK5     .   .       .             .    .         40 -   .  :Very Happy:             600.  :Very Happy:

----------


## amsatuser

!
 ,   .    ""  TVI   ""?       .       (3-4).
73!  UX8ZA

----------

